# MOVED: Teaching LR:  Recommendations?  ACE?  ACE test training?  Thoughts?



## Brad Snyder (Jun 24, 2010)

This topic has been moved back to [General Discussion].

[iurl]http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1'2''.'[/iurl]


----------

